# Op update



## Ralph-YK (Nov 13, 2015)

No idea how to find the original thread.  Switch this site back NOW.

Ok, 7 weeks since my op., in the middle of having the device checked.  In the middle of having flat remodeled, no kitchen, no bathroom, new boiler and radiators, new windows, everything is a mess and unable to find a thing.

Saw a different doctor at GPs yesterday.  I'm actually hoping things are going to be better on that front now.

How's everyone else doing.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope you are feeling better and making a good recovery from your op.

Sounds like you have a lot going on, I hope it all works out well for you and is all worthwhile.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2015)

Goodness, that's a lot of disruption all at once Ralph! When are they due to finish? Hope everything is going well regarding the device, and good to hear you might be on to a good GP 

p.s. I'm afraid we can't go back to the old forum, it was chucked on the bonfire!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 13, 2015)

I'll have to check.  I think they're behind.  They almost put in 1 1/4 days in last week.  First day removed all kitchen cupboards.  Went home.  Yesterday put new cupboards in.


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 14, 2015)

Blimey Ralph you don't do things by halves do you .   Glad to hear you're doing well and hope they finish that remodelling soon!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh, when I saw the doctor this week, she actually told me the HbA1c results from March.  This is the first time anyone at my GPs has made any reference to the tests at all.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 14, 2015)

I mention the op in the other thread.  It was to have a defibluator fitted for my heart. I went to the hospital (the one in the Big City) to have it checked this week. Two wires run from it to my heart. They've moved.  They've to now test the device (make it give me an electric shock) and quite possibly do another procedure to move the wires.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2015)

Ugh Ralph - hope they sort it soon for you.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh let's hope they can sort it without having to have another op! Did they say why or how the wires have moved?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 16, 2015)

They didn't say it's happen. There was a suggestion that it might be something can just happen.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow! There's a lot on your plate, atm Ralph.  Hope everything's back to normal asap.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 22, 2015)

Original thread has been found: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/op-going-in-coming-up.55119/


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 28, 2015)

They're not going to do a procedure to move the wires.
Been to the hospital yesterday. (Pickup about 6:50am, arrived at ward about 7:35.)  It was for a procedure to move to wires.  They'd decided to go ahead without testing.  All preped and on the table.  They did an xray. Had a chad about where the wires, with reference to why the xray from last week appeared to show them in a different position.
Told me they do where they were, using different settings for the defibulator.
No procedure. Back to the ward.  Back home for maybe 12:15.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 8, 2016)

Got some good info yesterday.  The device hasen't picked up any problems.  This is from last November.  Didn't tell me then.  Not even now.  I've got it third hand.  Typical NHS.  I didn't even know it's had managed to collect data correctly.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2016)

A shame you have had to wait so long to find out good news Ralph!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 2, 2016)

18 weeks since I've had the defibrillator fitted. 9-11 since the issue with the cables. And it hasn't gone off yet. That's good.
I start properly with the physio and cardiac rehabilitation nurse tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> 18 weeks since I've had the defibrillator fitted. 9-11 since the issue with the cables. And it hasn't gone off yet. That's good.
> I start properly with the physio and cardiac rehabilitation nurse tomorrow.


Good to hear Ralph  I hope things go well with the physio tomorrow


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 2, 2016)

Good luck with the physio. Great news


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 3, 2016)

Great news. Hope your physio appointment goes well.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 3, 2016)

Good luck with the physio. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 4, 2016)

Gentle start really.  With my reduced activity over the last year though it wasn't what I'd call nice.  Well, it's exercise, it never is.  B***dy awful thing. {*wonders if grumpyness is showing.*}


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2016)

Hehe! Just a bit Ralph!  Glad to hear it went well. I imagine it was a bit of an assessment of your capabilities, so they know how far to go to help without making you suffer too much  Hope you come to enjoy it, in time!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 4, 2016)

They did a walking test a couple of weeks ago, in an out of town hospital at the local city (further away than local hospital).


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 25, 2016)

Today is five months since the device was fitted. 3 months counting from the business with the wires and new settings.  Hasn't gone off.
Nothing has changed on the diabetic front.
Struggling not to eat cake, chips, burgers and takeaway. Got someone to look at a food log now.  Not doing well at keeping one.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, six & 4 months and nothing to report.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

That's a good sign Ralph


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Well, six & 4 months and nothing to report.


Good to hear Ralph


----------



## Carolg (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck and glad to hear your good news


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 25, 2016)

8 and 6 months and defibrillator hasn't gone off.
8 months today since it was fitted. 6 months since they had an issue and change the settings so it would work right. Half a year in.
And yes I am actually counting. Every month, every week, I wonder "will it be now?"


----------



## Stitch147 (May 25, 2016)

Thats great news.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> 8 and 6 months and defibrillator hasn't gone off.
> 8 months today since it was fitted. 6 months since they had an issue and change the settings so it would work right. Half a year in.
> And yes I am actually counting. Every month, every week, I wonder "will it be now?"


Good to hear it is working Ralph, but it must cause some tension wondering.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> but it must cause some tension wondering.


Yes it does.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 30, 2016)

Hit the one year mark. Friday 25 September 2015 I had the defibrillator fitted.  Not gone off yet (well, as far as I know!?!).  Not quite a year since the fuss over it not working. Changed settings and everything in November.
Later this month I'm due in at the Heart Centre, to see the consultant I believe, for a general check in.


----------



## Robin (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad things are going well for you, Ralph .


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad to hear things are going well and good luck at the clinic!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 1, 2016)

Glad things are still going good. Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 25, 2017)

Two years, today, and counting.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 25, 2017)

Well done Ralph. You started this journey before I joined. I expect more equally exciting annual reports for years to come, don't disappoint.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 25, 2017)

Two years! Very well done. How are you doing on giving up the cake!?


----------



## trophywench (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy anniversary Ralph!

Live long and prosper, LOL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## mikeyB (Sep 25, 2017)

Topic drift, methinks, chocolate porn


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 13, 2018)

Three years since defibrillator fitted (end of last month (25 September)), not gone off yet.    Still can feel it there sometimes, including when I'm laid in bed.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 22, 2019)

Four years and 2 months and my defib has gone off. See https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/checks.83872/page-2#post-934163.
Just checking the thread this thread and seeing some old faces.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 22, 2019)

Congrats on the 4 years @Ralph-YK

Yes it can be quite striking to see some old names from the past. Especially those who were quite prolific posters, then moved on.


----------

